# "H" does no toggle edit pins



## mikecox (Jan 27, 2016)

I used to be able to hit "H" and toggle the Hide edit pins, but it has stopped working that way. 

Currently it will turn them off, but not toggle them back on.  Now it changes the settings to "Never" and I have to change it to "Always", which turns them all on.  When I hit "H" again they are hidden, but the option returns to "Never".  No matter what option I set, hitting "H" changes it back to "Never".  

Has there been an upgrade that changed the toggle function or "H", or a setting I need to re-set to make it toggle again?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 27, 2016)

The short cut key to hide the pins is {H}/  The shortcut key to show the pins is {Shft}{Cntl/Cmd}{H}  It is not a toggle key.  Check the short cuts in the menu {Tools}{Tool Overlay).


----------



## frozenframe (Jan 27, 2016)

Cletus, 
Just for grins I tried this on my Win 10, running LR CC, and the H key does act as a toggle for the pins. Shift+Ctl+H does nothing. However Ctl+H toggles the pins too.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 27, 2016)

For me, hitting the key once sets them to Auto and shows the pins. Hitting it again sets it to Never and hides them. Definitely a toggle. Shift-H toggles between 'Selected' and 'Never'. I can't get it to fail.                                                          

Oddly, Alt-H sets to 'Auto' _*and*_ brings up the Help menu. 

Mike, you might try resetting the Preferences.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 27, 2016)

I'll admit that i did not open a windows session to check further.  I made the assumption that the shortcut keys listed in the menu {Tools}{Tool Overlay) were  consistent between Operating Systems. If you check the shortcut keys listed in the menu, you will get those available for your OS.


----------



## mikecox (Jan 27, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> For me, hitting the key once sets them to Auto and shows the pins. Hitting it again sets it to Never and hides them. Definitely a toggle. Shift-H toggles between 'Selected' and 'Never'. I can't get it to fail.
> 
> Oddly, Alt-H sets to 'Auto' _*and*_ brings up the Help menu.
> 
> Mike, you might try resetting the Preferences.


Hmmm, there appear to be some serious inconsistencies here; based on all your responses.  

I just returned to my set in Lr and found an image I'd made several Adj Brush edits to. I hit "K" and the Adj Brush settings opened, I hit "H" and all the pins displayed, I hit "H" again, and they all disappeared; just as they always have done, until a couple days ago!  "H" is clearly working as a toggle, again.

But the tool overlay drop down and adjustment mask overlay check box  are missing from under the image. Not sure how to make that come back.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 27, 2016)

mikecox said:


> But the tool overlay drop down and adjustment mask overlay check box  are missing from under the image. Not sure how to make that come back.



Press "T" for Toolbar.


----------



## mikecox (Jan 27, 2016)

Dah :hm: Thanks


----------

